# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Καληνύχτα μικρέ μου

## CaptainChoco

Μικρέ μου απρόσμενε επισκέπτη, που έκατσες ένα πρωί στο μπαλκόνι μου και μπήκες στη ζωή μας με το "έτσι θέλω", δεν περίμενα ότι θα έφευγες εξίσου απρόσμενα. Μικρέ μου Νεκτάριε, που κάθε πρωί με περίμενες να σου βάλω τροφή και μετά χοροπηδούσες να φας πριν καν βγάλω το χέρι μου από το κλουβί, τόσο ατρόμητος ήσουν, δεν περίμενα ότι θα σταματούσες τόσο ξαφνικά αυτή τη γλυκιά συνήθεια. 

Κατάφερες να αφήσεις και εσύ το κενό πίσω σου και χαίρομαι για αυτό γιατί σημαίνει πως σε αγάπησα πολύ. Μου λείπεις ήδη και ελπίζω τώρα να πετάς ψηλά γλυκέ μου τραγουδιστή  :Love0033:

----------


## Titribit

κρίμα :sad:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λυπαμαι  Κωνσταντινα...

----------


## Flifliki

Καλό ταξίδι να χει..

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι πολύ.Πόσο καιρό τον είχες?Αρρώστησε ή λόγω μεγάλης ηλικίας έφυγε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Λυπάμαι πολύ.Πόσο καιρό τον είχες?Αρρώστησε ή λόγω μεγάλης ηλικίας έφυγε?


Τον βρήκα στο μπαλκόνι μου πριν δύο χρόνια Λάμπρο, αλλά είχε δαχτυλίδι του '12. Έξι χρονών ήταν ο μικρούλης, προφανώς αρρώστησε από κάτι πολύ ραγδαίο γιατί μέχρι εχθές κελαηδούσε κανονικά. Τώρα παρατηρώ πολύ στενά το θηλυκό που ήταν στο κλουβί μαζί του γιατί μου δείχνει κάποια ελαφριά σημάδια αδιαθεσίας. Ελπίζω πραγματικά να μην είναι τίποτα, αλλά με τόσα που έχω δει φοβάμαι..

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι και πάλι Κωνσταντίνα.Απογόνους του πήρες έτσι να χεις κάτι?Είχες ανοίξει θέμα ασθένειας ή έγινε τόσο ξαφνικά και δεν πρόλαβες?
Είναι από τα καναρίνια που μου αρέσουνε πολύ φάτσας σκουφάτο και κίτρινο.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κρίμα πραγματικά.Αξεχαστη φατσούλα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Κωνσταντινα ... 

Λαμπρο οπως θα καταλαβαινεις , οταν συμβαινει κατι υποπτο , παντα με ενημερωνει η Κωνσταντινα , αφου τα λεμε συχνα και για το φορουμ .Δεν προλαβε να μου πει τιποτα .... Δεν ειναι το πρωτο πουλακι που ακουω να χανεται τοσο ξαφνικα  ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Λυπάμαι και πάλι Κωνσταντίνα.Απογόνους του πήρες έτσι να χεις κάτι?Είχες ανοίξει θέμα ασθένειας ή έγινε τόσο ξαφνικά και δεν πρόλαβες?
> Είναι από τα καναρίνια που μου αρέσουνε πολύ φάτσας σκουφάτο και κίτρινο.


Όχι, δεν τον είχα ζευγαρώσει τον γλυκούλη. Απλά γύρισα από τη δουλειά το βράδυ και το βρήκα κάτω Λάμπρο. Δεν ξέρω πως ήταν κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας γιατί έλειπα και η μητέρα μου δεν έτυχε να τα κοιτάξει, αλλά μέχρι και την Δευτέρα ήταν μια χαρά και κελαηδούσε...

----------


## ndlns

Λυπάμαι. Ελπίζω να είναι οκ το θηλυκό. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ndrew

Κρίμα το πουλάκι. Πολύ όμορφος και φαίνεται πως θα ήταν και καλός χαρακτήρας. Λυπάμαι πολύ.
Καλό του ταξίδι! Μην τον ξεχάσεις ποτέ....

----------


## binary

Λυπαμαι Κωνσταντινα. ΕΙλικρινα.

Επειδη ομως ο αγαπητος Αντρεας μου εδωσε ενα θηλυκο που ζευγαρωσε με τον αρσενικο μου και βγηκε ενα 'μικρο τερας' που ειναι αρσενικο απ οτι εχω καταλαβει, παρε με τηλεφωνο. Εχει απογαλακτιστει και ειναι 'τερατιδιο' που θα το αγαπησεις!

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτιθα σου δωσει χαρα μεγαλη η νεα ψιχουλα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Κωνσταντινα λυπαμαι παρα πολυ, ελπιζω το θηλυκο να ειναι καλα και να μην ειναι τιποτα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους παιδιά  :Happy:  




> Λυπαμαι Κωνσταντινα. ΕΙλικρινα.
> 
> Επειδη ομως ο αγαπητος Αντρεας μου εδωσε ενα θηλυκο που ζευγαρωσε με τον αρσενικο μου και βγηκε ενα 'μικρο τερας' που ειναι αρσενικο απ οτι εχω καταλαβει, παρε με τηλεφωνο. Εχει απογαλακτιστει και ειναι 'τερατιδιο' που θα το αγαπησεις!
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτιθα σου δωσει χαρα μεγαλη η νεα ψιχουλα!


Νεκτάριε σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για την προσφορά. Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να μιλήσουμε όταν σιγουρευτώ ότι είναι και το κοριτσάκι καλά και αποφασίσω να της πάρω παρεούλα ξανά  :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

Κωσταντινα μου, λυπαμαι πολυ, για την απωλεια σου.......ηταν πολυ τυχερος, που σε βρηκε , και ελπιζω συντομα να αποφασισεις, να χαρισεις την αγαπη σου, και την φροντιδα σου, σε ενα νεο τυχερο πουλακι.
Ας αναπαυθει η ψυχουλα του.
Ηταν πανεμορφος......

----------


## Polina

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ... Κρίμα για τον μικρό Σκουφάτο φιλαράκο σου...

----------

